# Craigslist Find: Machinist Toolbox.  Who Made It?



## ridgeway (Jun 11, 2015)

Picked up this very nice and well built machinist toolbox off craigslist for $80.  It is brand new and never used.  Not shown in the pic is the front locking plate, which is made from oak as well.  There is a removable top tray. 

Anyone have an idea as to a manufacturer of this box?  I can't find any markings on it.


----------



## Franko (Jun 11, 2015)

I have one that is similar. It is made by (link) *H. Gerstner & Sons*

*

*

OR, it could be a cheap HF knockoff. If it is a Gerstner, their logo will be branded on it, somewhere. They also usually have triangular mirror in a little frame inside the lid.


----------



## brino (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey ridgeway,

You might also check the bottoms or outside edges of all the drawers for markings. Apparently in real high-end ones all the drawers had the same number because each was custom made for that cabinet.

I see beading on the drawer fronts(bottom edge), are the drawer joints all dovetails?

-brino


----------



## chips&more (Jun 11, 2015)

That box does not have all the signs of a Gerstner. And Gerstner typically puts there name on the center latch mechanism. The newer ones have a logo on the bottom drawer. If you say it is new looking then it’s probably an import, but still a good box…Dave.


----------



## george wilson (Jun 11, 2015)

Since it is made of glued up strips of wood,it is definitely Asian made. That is how they make wood tool boxes. Look at Grizzly maple tool boxes. Made from glued up wood.  Gerstner would never use glued up wood pieces for a small drawer face.

That is not to say that it is not a serviceable tool box,IF the drawer bottoms are reasonably substantial and properly installed. They have been known to fall out of some boxes.  I have 2 sets of Asian oak tool boxes from Costco myself that are just fine. They are full of heavy stuff,and the bottoms have not fallen out. I have heard of that happening to friends I know. It is a bit of a gamble.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree with  George, it is a Chinese or Asian knock off.  Definitely not Gerstner.


----------



## kvt (Jun 29, 2015)

found this on SA Craigslist.   Wish I could go get it, but, other things come first right now.  
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/5096015073.html


----------

